# There's a new receiver coming soon!



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

There's a new Joey 4 and a new wireless access point coming soon. I wonder when ? 

*EDIT:*
Well guys, just got confirmation on the new receiver. There are 3 new ones coming out!
- Hopper 4
- Joey 4 
- Wifi Joey 4

The Hopper 4 is going to have an Android based system. I'll update more details when I have them!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Standard answer: Soon.

Definition of "soon": Sometime between now and never.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

My question is wouldn’t a new receiver be called Hopper 4?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH considers Joeys to be receivers (no tuners, relying on content from a Hopper).


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

James Long said:


> DISH considers Joeys to be receivers (no tuners, relying on content from a Hopper).


Ok you learned me something. I prefer something with tuners.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> There's a new Joey 4 and a new wireless access point coming soon.


FCC applications aren't a particularly telling indicator of what is "coming soon". DIRECTV's replacement for their C71 "Osprey" streaming device was filed two years ago and it still isn't out. Dave Zatz posted his notes about the Hopper Plus, Joey 4 and wireless Joey 4 just this past June.

I think "coming soon" is probably premature.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would analyze dish FW streams - they usually testing new devices and new FW could reveal it. Remember when info about "Zapper" FW posted ? Then Wally came out


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

harsh said:


> FCC applications aren't a particularly telling indicator of what is "coming soon". DIRECTV's replacement for their C71 "Osprey" streaming device was filed two years ago and it still isn't out. Dave Zatz posted his notes about the Hopper Plus, Joey 4 and wireless Joey 4 just this past June.
> 
> I think "coming soon" is probably premature.


Oh I'm not talking about the FCC. I saw the new additions on my inventory list today.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was a time when Ergen been on TV with news about devices, programs, etc. Someone remember Bo-Decky (?) tool what he presented ?


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

I always liked when Charlie chats were on DISH network.

Retailer chats were more informative though. Should have made retailer chats available to everyone and not just retailers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I miss the Charlie Chats as well although it did appear that they jumped the shark at the end.


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Well guys, just got confirmation on the new receiver. There are 3 new ones coming out!
- Hopper 4
- Joey 4 
- Wifi Joey 4

The Hopper 4 is going to have an Android based system. I'll update more details when I have them!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Interesting, how tight the Android on H4 would be ? I would expect it's totally restricted to dish site.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Interesting, how tight the Android on H4 would be ? I would expect it's totally restricted to dish site.


Nonsense! That would substantially defeat the purpose of using Android.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

harsh said:


> Nonsense! That would substantially defeat the purpose of using Android.


I agree, but it will be interesting to see just how Android is implemented in the H4. It's good to see Linux spreading into yet another market anyway.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NYDutch said:


> It's good to see Linux spreading


Isn't Linux under hood of H3 ?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

P Smith said:


> Isn't Linux under hood of H3 ?


It could be... I haven't seen a comprehensive breakdown of the H3 OS though, that spells that out. With the H4 implementing Android it's a given of course.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Isn't Linux under hood of H3 ?


I would be surprised if *nix hasn't been the underlying platform starting with the 501.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

harsh said:


> I would be surprised if *nix hasn't been the underlying platform starting with the 501.


Could be... I know the Hoppers have been using the Broadcom 742n "System on a Chip" series chips with embedded MoCa, but I don't know what OS they're based on.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> I would be surprised if *nix hasn't been the underlying platform starting with the 501.


Nope, DP5xx used OS20 !


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> Well guys, just got confirmation on the new receiver. There are 3 new ones coming out!
> - Hopper 4
> - Joey 4
> - Wifi Joey 4
> ...


I've read about the forthcoming Android-based Dish box from the FCC info that Dave Zatz uncovered this summer. I assume that "Android-based" means that it runs a customized version of Google's Android TV operating system, with the Google Play app store and Google Assistant on board. I don't know why Dish would opt to use a generic open-source version of Android (i.e. without access to Google apps and services). But adopting Android TV would make a lot of sense, because it would give the Hopper 4 access to WAY more streaming apps. The Hopper 3 only offers apps for Netflix, YouTube and Prime Video among the major video services. But the Google Play app store has Android TV apps for HBO Max, Disney+, Hulu, Apple TV, Peacock, Paramount+, Discovery+, ESPN+, Tubi, Pluto TV, etc. (Although some of those app providers would require a specific agreement with Dish to allow their receivers to download and install their Android TV app from Google Play. So adopting Android TV wouldn't automatically give Dish access to every app that Google distributes.)


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Well thats great! Now i have to wait longer to switch from fios. been contemplating going back to directv satellite or directv stream. Dish satellite is something i would look at closely especially if they have a new hopper 4 coming! i wish directv would give their customers new satellite equipment,instead of something thats 10 years old.


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

NashGuy said:


> I don't know why Dish would opt to use a generic open-source version of Android (i.e. without access to Google apps and services). But adopting Android TV would make a lot of sense, because it would give the Hopper 4 access to WAY more streaming apps.


We are getting pushed really hard right now for internet connectivity, and I can probably say these Hopper 4's are only going to really shine with internet.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

celticpride said:


> Well thats great! Now i have to wait longer to switch from fios. been contemplating going back to directv satellite or directv stream. Dish satellite is something i would look at closely especially if they have a new hopper 4 coming! i wish directv would give their customers new satellite equipment,instead of something thats 10 years old.


Note that DirecTV Stream also has an updated version of their custom Android TV box in the works. It passed through the FCC back in the summer, so could come out at any time. (You can use their service with apps for popular retail streaming devices too, but many folks report that the user experience is better if you opt to buy their box which has a full-size remote designed just for their service.)

My parents have been with Dish for years and have old pre-Hopper DVRs. Waiting until the new hardware comes out from both Dish and DTV Stream to decide which will be the better route for them to opt for and stick with for the next few years...


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> Well guys, just got confirmation on the new receiver. There are 3 new ones coming out!
> - Hopper 4
> - Joey 4
> - Wifi Joey 4
> ...


Kule.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> Well guys, just got confirmation on the new receiver. There are 3 new ones coming out!
> - Hopper 4
> - Joey 4
> - Wifi Joey 4
> ...


I am wondering if the external hard drives will be compatable with the Android based hopper. As we know the external hard drives used with these hoppers not are Linux based.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

NYDutch said:


> It could be... I haven't seen a comprehensive breakdown of the H3 OS though, that spells that out. With the H4 implementing Android it's a given of course.


Like I just wrote the external hard drives when formatted by the current hoppers are formatted to Linux.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

OneMarcilV said:


> Like I just wrote the external hard drives when formatted by the current hoppers are formatted to Linux.


Is that what "...the external hard drives used with these hoppers not are Linux based." means? 

Linux based OS's use a variety of hard drive formats. Which one are the EHD's formatted to?


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

NYDutch said:


> Is that what "...the external hard drives used with these hoppers not are Linux based." means?
> 
> Linux based OS's use a variety of hard drive formats. Which one are the EHD's formatted to?


When you hook up a external hard drive to the hopper you will be asked if you want the hard drive formatted. If you agree to have the drive formatted. Then the hopper will format the hard to Linux format.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

EHD format [EXT2] is well known, I posted many MBR parsed when they increase its approved size, while stick the partition size to 500 GB, so with bigger EHD, number of partitions raised,


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

OneMarcilV said:


> When you hook up a external hard drive to the hopper you will be asked if you want the hard drive formatted. If you agree to have the drive formatted. Then the hopper will format the hard to Linux format.


There is no single "Linux format"... The default file format used by most Linux based OS distributions is EXT4, with XFS and Btrfs also gaining in popularity.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> We are getting pushed really hard right now for internet connectivity, and I can probably say these Hopper 4's are only going to really shine with internet.


 Don''t you mean "Fast Internet "


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

Android. Should work great until the first firmware update. No, thank you.


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

renegade said:


> Android. Should work great until the first firmware update. No, thank you.


lmao


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

renegade said:


> Android. Should work great until the first firmware update. No, thank you.


I like your positive attitude...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Nope, DP5xx used OS/20 !


Did you mean OS/2?

I suspect that OpenTV 2.0 was running atop Linux.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

NYDutch said:


> There is no single "Linux format"... The default file format used by most Linux based OS distributions is EXT4, with XFS and Btrfs also gaining in popularity.


Very good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> Did you mean OS/2?
> 
> I suspect that OpenTV 2.0 was running atop Linux.


Nope. Exactly what I wrote. See STM site for details


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Any word on an updated Wally?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Nope. Exactly what I wrote. See STM site for details


I have to assume that you're about either st.com or stmicroelectronics.com.cn. They have documentation on OS20. It clearly states that OS20 is a real time _kernel_ and as such, there must be an actual OS running on top of it (i.e. DOS, Linux, Unix, Windows, etc.). Since the filesystem is of the EXTn family, the logical assumption is that Linux is that operating system.

The Echostar Knowledge Database (EKB) and other sources are clear about the PVR501 using OpenTV 2.0 but they don't cite the underlying OS.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

harsh said:


> I have to assume that you're about either st.com or stmicroelectronics.com.cn. They have documentation on OS20. It clearly states that OS20 is a real time _kernel_ and as such, there must be an actual OS running on top of it (i.e. DOS, Linux, Unix, Windows, etc.). Since the filesystem is of the EXTn family, the logical assumption is that Linux is that operating system.
> 
> The Echostar Knowledge Database (EKB) and other sources are clear about the PVR501 using OpenTV 2.0 but they don't cite the underlying OS.


Linux has its own kernel, written originally by Linus Torvalds. Android, GNU, and others run on top of it...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NYDutch said:


> Linux has its own kernel, written originally by Linus Torvalds. Android, GNU, and others run on top of it...


I'm comparing OS20 to Linus' kernel. P Smith would appear to be putting OS20 forward as a functional replacement for Linux and that is a monumental overreach.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> P Smith would appear to be putting OS20 forward as a functional replacement for Linux


No need to put YOUR words in my mouth!
I told you - old DP5xx models used NOT LINUX OS !!! But OS20 ! That's it !


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> No need to put YOUR words in my mouth!


Given how difficult it is to parse your posts (either due to peculiar grammar, incorrect information or omission of details), interpretations seem necessary.


> I told you - old DP5xx models used NOT LINUX OS !!! But OS/20 ! That's it !


You need to provide some documentation rather than vague references to support your claims. OS/20 doesn't appear to exist. ST calls their RTOS "OS20".

I found the Operator's Manual for OS20 on a french website:

http://audentia-gestion.fr/STMicroelectronics/PDF/en.CD17473749.pdf


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, I'm stand corrected - it's OS20.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> There's a new Joey 4 and a new wireless access point coming soon. I wonder when ?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Well guys, just got confirmation on the new receiver. There are 3 new ones coming out!
> ...


Back to the original topic. Dave Zatz has posted photos of the new DISH hardware, recently unveiled within the FCC filings, on his blog at https://zatznotfunny.com/2021-11/dish-joey4/ .

Based on what's been filed at the FCC, plus a comment from a knowledgeable source, it does not appear that a new Hopper DVR, i.e. Hopper 4, is on the way. Instead, there's a new *Hopper Plus* device, which DISH describes as a "whole-home DVR accessory". My hunch is that it will connect directly to a Hopper 3 or Hopper Duo DVR (via USB 3.0) and then the Hopper Plus will connect to the TV via HDMI. (When paired with the Hopper Plus, the underlying Hopper DVR will no longer connect directly to the TV.) This Hopper Plus accessory will upgrade the user experience by delivering a new UI running atop Google's Android TV operating system with access to thousands of apps from their Google Play store. Wonder if there will be an additional rental charge for the Hopper Plus or if DISH will just throw one in for free with each compatible Hopper DVR in order to make their service more compelling and able to better retain subs?

Aside from the Hopper Plus, there will be two new model Joeys, the *Joey 4* and *Wireless Joey 4*. Both will run the new Android TV-powered UI and apps. But will extend service from an underlying Hopper DVR to an additional TV. I'm sure all three devices will offer 4K HDR and perhaps Dolby Atmos audio too.


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Well guys, here it is! The receivers are going to be the Hopper Plus, Joey 4, and wireless Joey 4.

@harsh @NashGuy @OneMarcilV @P Smith @NYDutch 









DISH Network Has New Set-Tops In The Hopper


While legacy television services continue to contract, I remain a subscriber (for now) and keep on eye on Dish as one of the most technically progressive service providers (and having personally been acquired, way back when). Now cable and satellite companies don’t iterate at the speed of...




zatznotfunny.com


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The locking lever on the power connector of the Hopper Plus suggests that these are intended for vertical mounting. Too bad HDMI doesn't have such a provision.

It seems odd they went with USB-C on the Hopper Plus given that the Hoppers don't have it. Maybe this nukes any cross-over cable questions.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fortunately USB-A to USB-C cables exist. USB-C is probably a better choice than USB-B.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

James Long said:


> Fortunately USB-A to USB-C cables exist. USB-C is probably a better choice than USB-B.


Yes, I have a number of USB-A to USB-C cables, as well as adapters from USB-Micro-A to USB-C and USB-C to USB-Micro-A adapters. We have a mixture of USB devices that are always looking for power or data as they get moved around. I haven't pulled out a USB-B cable since our printers went wireless.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> Well guys, here it is! The receivers are going to be the Hopper Plus, Joey 4, and wireless Joey 4.
> 
> @harsh @NashGuy @OneMarcilV @P Smith @NYDutch
> 
> ...


This info is all two months old. Nothing but silence since November.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Fortunately USB-A to USB-C cables exist. USB-C is probably a better choice than USB-B.


Are we to be exposed to the same kind of Rube Goldberg interconnections as Apple owners have long been subjected to?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No. I expect the device will connect to one of the USB-A jacks on the back of a Hopper. There are a few options available to connect USB-A to something else. USB-C seems to be the current favorite (without going to proprietary connectors). USB-B is so last century.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

harsh said:


> Are we to be exposed to the same kind of Rube Goldberg interconnections as Apple owners have long been subjected to?


USB-A to USB-C cables are pretty common now, and ship with many newer devices to connect to the wall wart. I have cell phones and hotspots that all came with A-C cables for power, just as older devices came with USB-A to USB mini-A or micro-A cables. Nothing "Rube Goldberg" about it at all...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> USB-C seems to be the current favorite (without going to proprietary connectors).


They put USB A connectors on the back of the Joeys so it is all a little odd. Most media streamers I've seen continue to use USB A (unless the USB connection is where the power comes from or it is an Apple TV that doesn't allow you to plug anything into it).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Joeys are not intended to connect to Hoppers via the USB. I believe the Hopper Plus will be connected to a Hopper. Thus needing something other than USB-A. USB-C is a good choice.

Still looking forward to seeing more than the minimal information required to be provided to the FCC.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Joeys need some sort of IP connection to the Hopper, whether it is over MOCA (Dish's preferred) or ethernet / wireless.


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Just got news that the Hopper Plus is going to be a USB dongle that plugs into the Hopper 3. It changes the user interface on the Hopper 3 and allows you to add applications that you wish to add. 

If I hear anything else I'll let you guys know.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> the Hopper Plus


So it cannot be named "a receiver" - no RF input; 
more likely as a device enhance H3 and piggybacked to it.
Interesting if its HDMI have some new features ?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> Just got news that the Hopper Plus is going to be a USB dongle that plugs into the Hopper 3. It changes the user interface on the Hopper 3 and allows you to add applications that you wish to add.
> 
> If I hear anything else I'll let you guys know.


Thanks, any word on if it's H3 only or if it will also work with the H2?


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

P Smith said:


> So it cannot be named "a receiver" - no RF input;
> more likely as a device enhance H3 and piggybacked to it.
> Interesting if its HDMI have some new features ?


Pretty much. I meant "New Receiver" meaning a Joey 4 and a Wifi Joey 2. We're also getting a new Wireless Access Point 2. 



NYDutch said:


> Thanks, any word on if it's H3 only or if it will also work with the H2?


 Just asked and was told it's only going to be for the Hopper 3 receivers.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Just asked and was told it's only going to be for the Hopper 3 receivers.
[/QUOTE]
Bummer... Oh well, maybe that will finally get me to upgrade.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> So it cannot be named "a receiver" - no RF input;


Joeys are also listed as receivers ... the only RF input on them is MoCA or Wi-Fi. It will be interesting to see it's full capabilities.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Joeys are also listed as receivers


Perhaps Super Joye model ...


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> Just got news that the Hopper Plus is going to be a USB dongle that plugs into the Hopper 3. It changes the user interface on the Hopper 3 and allows you to add applications that you wish to add.
> 
> If I hear anything else I'll let you guys know.


So DISH TECH 4's post on Feb. 2 is consistent with what I speculated in my post above two months earlier on Dec. 2:



NashGuy said:


> Based on what's been filed at the FCC, plus a comment from a knowledgeable source, it does not appear that a new Hopper DVR, i.e. Hopper 4, is on the way. Instead, there's a new *Hopper Plus* device, which DISH describes as a "whole-home DVR accessory". My hunch is that it will connect directly to a Hopper 3 or Hopper Duo DVR (via USB 3.0) and then the Hopper Plus will connect to the TV via HDMI. (When paired with the Hopper Plus, the underlying Hopper DVR will no longer connect directly to the TV.) This Hopper Plus accessory will upgrade the user experience by delivering a new UI running atop Google's Android TV operating system with access to thousands of apps from their Google Play store. Wonder if there will be an additional rental charge for the Hopper Plus or if DISH will just throw one in for free with each compatible Hopper DVR in order to make their service more compelling and able to better retain subs?


Any word on when the Hopper Plus or the new Joey units will become available to customers?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Soon


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

It's gonna be really soon. They just made their way to the inventory in our system. As soon as I get one in my hands I'll make sure to show you guys!


















@P Smith @James Long @NYDutch @James Long @harsh


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh, I see 922 is still supporting ! Perhaps you could make an installation of it from refurb stash


----------



## wafflejuice (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm curious about if you attach a Hopper Plus to a Hopper 3 will you also be required to upgrade all attached Joeys to Joey 4s or will older Joeys (like the Joey 3) continue to work with the old/current Carbon UI.


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Well guys, you heard it here first. I have videos, photos, and instillation guides on all the new Hopper receivers with Android TV. I'm giving it to you guys first because of all the help you guys give other people in this forum. I've been reading a lot about it so if you have any questions, just remember to quote this post I'll be happy to answer.



Spoiler























@P Smith @James Long @NYDutch @James Long @harsh


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thank you.

Does USB will support HDD/SSD for recordings, settings, etc. ?


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

P Smith said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Does USB will support HDD/SSD for recordings, settings, etc. ?


Yes I believe it will.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Does USB will support HDD/SSD for recordings, settings, etc. ?


Can you think of any Android TV apps not involving OTA that support TV recording? Most apps go to great lengths to implement DRM.

Configuration data (settings, credentials) is surely stored in the provided 16GB of NVRAM.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It become harder and harder to swallow your posts 

16 GB , it's a internal STORAGE space reside on eMMC internal interface eg NAND !
the spoiler does show new Joyes 4, hence the question addressed not to you nor expected your out of base exercises.


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

I'll post the Hopper Plus later today when I get home.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

well its now june and still no new info or pictures of the dish plus,is this available in southern california (apple valley) yet?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Word is - end of July.


----------



## uptoptem (6 mo ago)

I think the Joeys should have tuners, It would drive up costs but it would be nice for a Hopper Duo.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

uptoptem said:


> I think the Joeys should have tuners, It would drive up costs but it would be nice for a Hopper Duo.


 Am I able to connect a Dirctv LCC dongle to a Hopper Duo for OTA channels?


----------

